# Damunt/En



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt mala idea posar-me a traduir teatre després d'una jornada de traducció borsària a temps real... Ara no sé què escric...

Escolteu, què us agrada més per a _on the log_:

*- Damunt d'un tronc*
*- En un tronc*

El text diu: 

Just sit together as we used to, in the playground at Miss Wade's. *On the log.*

Many thanks, germans


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt mala idea posar-me a traduir teatre després d'una jornada de traducció borsària a temps real... Ara no sé què escric...
> 
> Escolteu, què us agrada més per a _on the log_:
> 
> *- Damunt d'un tronc*
> *- En un tronc*
> 
> El text diu:
> 
> Just sit together as we used to, in the playground at Miss Wade's. *On the log.*
> 
> Many thanks, germans


 
A mi sincerament em semblen correctes tant una com l'altra. 

Per cert, quan dius traducció borsaria a temps real vols dir interpretació d'enllaç?


----------



## betulina

M'encurioseix per què dius "d'un" en lloc de "del" si diu "the"... No sé el context, però m'imagino que és un lloc que coneixen i que "aquell tronc" deu ser allà des de fa temps, deu ser el mateix de temps enrere... no?

Jo diria "Damunt del tronc", més que "En el tronc". Li trobo més força. No sé com tens la resta de la frase, però potser si la repeteixes en veu alta trobaràs el que et sona millor. Un truquet, ja saps...


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb la betulina.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sóc terrible! Jo també estic d'acord amb vosaltres: tant, que en la meva traducció ho havia posat així. No sé què em va passar, però, que al escriure-ho aquí, vaig canviar el tipus d'article sense voler...


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria: "seure al tronc", amb la preposició "a". És curiós, perquè si fés servir l'article indefinit, ho diria més aviat amb "en": "seure en un tronc", tot i que potser també: "seure a un tronc".

Així doncs:

"Només seure plegats com solíem, al pati de ca la Sra. Wade. Al tronc".

No em surt natural dir "damunt" aquí, no sé per què. Potser és perquè a Girona es diu més "al cim de" i no tant "damunt".


----------



## chics

Hola.
Jo ho he traduit mentalment igual que l'Ampurdan, quan llegia la versió anglesa, i llavors m'he adonat que no em sortiria gens natural dir "sobre" ni al "damunt". Per cert, a més "al damunt del tronc" m'ho imagino ara dempeus, però no per asseure-s'hi!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'agraden, m'agraden, les vostres aportacions... Ho he de meditar tot plegat i ja us diré què, com sempre


----------

